# Kayak Close Calls with Power Boats??



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

You guys really seem to enjoy using Kayaks and I can definitely see why. But I have to wonder if you've had any close calls with power boats bearing down on you? A couple of weeks ago, I was coming into the sound as I always do with the throttle pushed forward to clear out any carbon build-up with a good run. And as I rounded the turn from the bay with the sun directly in my eyes, a radar overlay image showed up on my plotter' screen along with corresponding view of something low to the water, in the middle of the channel. It was a kayaker who I guess was making his way across the sound.

I'm always on the watch out, even far offshore but would bet many power boaters don't pay that much attention once out of the pass in the Gulf; heck, they don't pay very much attention to me with a hardtop and crows nest. What got me to thinking about this is a post where some were heading 4 miles offshore. Do you have vertical flags or take any precautions to make sure to be visible when out in big water?


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Someone else told me about a bassboat coming around and under the bridge at Jims fish camp in the fog and there was a hobie in the middle of the channel. The yakker apparently was busy rigging and peddling unawares of a boat coming up there. Supposedly a close call. Surprised no one mentioned it in the last week on here. 

Yakkers, you have to be careful and consider the risks when fishing in precarious places. A yak does not weigh what a powered fishing boat does and the one hitting the other is going to do some damage to the yakker. Just saying. Be careful and considerate and very aware of your location at certain moments during an outing.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Some people carry flags but they're not very big. My kayak is bright yellow, I carry a VHF radio, flares, whistle, and signal mirror. When I go into the gulf I always travel with a partner. I stay out of the pass, out of channels and travel close to shore in the bays. That's about all we can do really. If a boater hits me it'll be because he's not paying attention. In 2008 a kayaker was killed in the sound when a boat hit him. From what I hear it was his first time out and he was doing things all wrong. I don't think the boat driver even knew he hit him because he didn't stop... or it was a hit and run. In any case kayaker need to be smart and boaters need to keep an eye out when moving over open water close to near shore public numbers because that's where kayaks are the most vulnerable.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I have had a few close ones...mostly here in Alabama. Its always been where the driver of the boat was too busy entertaining his group or just didn't give a shit that I was there and buzzed me just because he has a bigger boat.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Maybe we should make some gay-ass bumper stickers like they've got for motorcycle awareness. WATCH OUT FOR KAYAKS! If everybody puts one on their car, nobody will ever hit another yakker.

Just a joke...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Pensacola boaters seem to be more aware of kayakers and 75% of the time respect the kayakers space(Shoreline Park area is the exception)


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with boaters. Even more so in freshwater, they always idle by me on the river. Jet skis on the other hand, they can kiss my ass. No respect whatsoever!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Boater*

This summer my wife and I were riding our kayaks in Navarre Sound. A boat left Juana's heading for the channel until they spotted us and altered course straight at us. As they approached we started waving our hands to get their attention and they finally altered course and came off our port side at 15'. They had a boat full and we could see the passengers on the bow notify the driver. He came by us laughing with beer in hand then made his way back out to the channel. We have since started carrying flare guns and recently purchased Bike flags to mount to our kayaks for additional visability.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

lmao yakavelli, I agree with you about the jetskis. They have no respect at all. I have had them come so close to me sometimes its scary. I have not had too me close calls with boats but I can see how it can happen.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I feel it is MY responsibility to keep myself safe. The boats own the waterways, period.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

I have the utmost respect for the yakkers out there. That being said I wish they would have a flag or something when in busy waters. 

Most of the guys I know are careful to stay away from the channel but I have seen a few in the Pass. Just a bad place to be.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

As a boater, I can tell you my two pet peeves about kayakers:

Please don't tie off to the bridge bumpers with 20' to 30' of line! You ARE creating a hazard for yourself when your kayak is in the middle of the channel or waterway. There is a crew that fishes out of the Swamphouse and they are always set up right in the middle of the narrow channel that runs from the river back to the marina. You are creating a hazard!!!! 

Don't block the boat ramp with your truck while you unload your kayak and gear. That's what the area beside the ramps are for. Boat ramps are for boat trailers, not kayaks! Please use the beach area beside the ramp to launch from. This is the reason you bought a kayak in the first place!

If you expect boaters to be courteous to you, then be courteous to them too!!

You are the smaller vessel and I already have to yield to you. Be aware of this, and try to be courteous to me too!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I was just skimming down through the main list and saw this. Oddly enough I was just thinking about it. I consider my self a very observent person, and am always watching out around me when I'm running. I have had a few times where I have been surprised by a kayak in the bay, pass, and gulf. I dont want to stir the pot any, but it really doesnt matter what color your kayak is. If its early morning, late afternoon, low light because of clouds or what not, also if its choppy or a little swell is pushing, it is near impossible to see yall sometimes. I dont run throttle hammered down, only about 30 kts on average. Protect your self and help us out. Ive seen them at dusk after ive passed by in the pass, no lights at all (i know yall dont have anchor or running lights, but hell, not anything!). I know I dont want to hurt anyone, and dont want to hear about it happening! Im only putting this up as an observation...Yellow, red, blue, green, black, gray, they all are hard to see any time its lower light, oh yeah, and if its choppy yall dissipear between it too.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

60herts, I agree 100% with your peeves. I've been the guy holding boaters up at the ramp. I just didn't think about it how much time it takes to launch untill I found myself holding up some guys who appeared to be quite pissed. I've since realized what a pain it must be for ya'll, and try my best to stay out of the way. At some ramps, however, it isn't that simple. Jims is one of those ramps.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

*Safty flag i saw on another website*

Saw this flag on another website, seemed appropriate here.

TRP


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I usually see kayakers before I get close, but paddle boarders are hard to see. If you get on Ole River, they blend into the docks.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> 60herts, I agree 100% with your peeves. I've been the guy holding boaters up at the ramp. I just didn't think about it how much time it takes to launch untill I found myself holding up some guys who appeared to be quite pissed. I've since realized what a pain it must be for ya'll, and try my best to stay out of the way. At some ramps, however, it isn't that simple. Jims is one of those ramps.


 Why would you launch at Jim's?? Over by Simpson river its free and only yaks putting in.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i never had a close call but some of those parasail boat off the beach think they own the water! maybe i dont ever have any issue cuz mine is as big as a boat!:laughing:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Had a close call with a parasail boat off the beach in Destin last year. The next day, other kayakers had similar close call with same operator and they called the Coast Guard who went in search of the boat. Next time someone gets that close to you, take the name of the boat and make and call the Coast Guard. Of course, if they get that close you may have more immediate concerns that taking down a name plate. Best idea is to just try and stay out of their way and always assume that there is an idiot behind the helm.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't launch at jims anymore, that was a one time affair. Simpson river is perfect. Jims was just an example. I've been to quite a few ramps where beach launching is difficult or impossible.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Two points to add here. I hope they help. 

1. I've found that with a 360 degree white light I just blend into the shoreline because I don't move fast enough to contrast with the docks. Boaters please go slowly at night.

The biggest problem, day or night is a boat driver who scans the path ahead of him then turns around to talk to his passengers. If he does not see me during the quick scan, I'm screwed.

2. Boaters, remember, we travel in pairs and sometimes packs. If you see one yak, look for others.

Synovis and I were offshore one day near Destin and a boatload came running by. They saw me and were pointing and talking and giving me plenty of room AS THEY HEADED STRAIGHT TOWARD SYNOVIS who was about 50 yards away.

Thanks for remembering that we are out there and we are small (even with flags). We will be courteous and use the beach rather than the ramp.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Supposedly the smaller vessel has the right away which is not true out in the gulf in Destin. I have had to pedal away from a boats path many times.

The color of your Kayak, life jacket and so on has alot to do with boaters seeing you on the water. When I had a moss color outback it was harder to see on the water then the dune color ''white'' outback I have now. I use red life jackets. I am just trying to stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

I was listening to a friend's radio show in southeast Louisiana a few weeks ago show and he was talking to a local marina owner about all the kayakers that have been in the area lately.

He advised that one of his customers related a story about almost running over a camo yak that he did not see. He strongly suggested that all kayak fishermen should fly a flag to make them more easily seen.

This is absolutely one of the best and cheapest things you can do to make it easier for boaters to see you.

Your flags should be red or bright orange. While the yellow ones are pretty, they do not offer the highest visibility and easily blend in with the colors of the marsh if you're fishing inshore.

We are increasingly sharing areas with powerboaters and I believe we have a duty to do what we can to make those encounters safer.

I recently got to view a string of yaks being towed across a large stretch of open water. The yaks were various colors. The red and blue yaks were easily seen. However, I can tell you that there was a tan one that was hard to see and a green one that was all but invisible. A powerboater travelling at 40 mph would likely have not seen that yak until it was too late.

A tall, brightly colored flag will make you much more visible. Although they are not required by law, it just makes common sense. In fact, I would be in favor of making flag use required equipment for tournament entry just as having a PFD is.

We have been lucky that we've had no serious accidents in our area yet. We need to do all we can to keep it that way.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Being hit by a powerboat is my biggest fear on the water. I try to make myself as visible as possible - I think kayak color does matter. Yellow or orange are the most visible colors (I have flown SAR missions at sea and any other color is dang near invisible). My paddle has bright yellow blades, I have solas tape strips on the hull, a light mast with solas tape, I wear my PFD all the time and have a whistle and fog horn readily available. But all that effort is wasted if other boaters are not paying attention. If everyone acts responsbily, then we should be good. I will make sure I hold up my end of the bargain.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

There's been some great posts and ideas in this thread. One thing to consider when going offshore or even far out in the bay is that a Kayak is low enough to the water that 1'-2' seas can make it disappear to larger craft. Most offshore craft are built to take on heavy seas and often have a natural bow up position when under way. So if the Capt doesn't see you far enough in advance, there's a possibility you can drop off the line of site, below bow level.

This is where a vertical flag could be the only way to be seen. I don't know if it's even available or possible but it wouldn't be a bad idea to design a radar reflective type flag for the big water trips. I know when I'm coming into port, I always turn on radar to get a visual on traffic, especially those jet skiis that buzz you guys. They do the same to us.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I had one of the charter boats based out of Destin bear down on me pretty hard last summer when a friend and I were heading back to shore from the m-60's. They were trolling king baits, so I "ASSUME" the captain wasn't watching where they were going, but they were close enough that I had to stop pedaling to keep from going directly over their lines. When he passed me, he was within 30 yards. At the time, it didn't even occur to me to notify the CG, but I wish I had.


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Me and group of friends almost got run over in Bayou Texar by a guy in a speed boat. He kept going back and forth showing off to his friends. We had to cross the bayou and went WAY around so we would be out of the way. When we went WAY around he went WAY farther then he had been going. He was headed straight for my friend who was in a bright yellow kayak. Just as my friend was about to jump off the kayak the boat turned. When he turned you could see the driver was turned around talking to his friends. He never even saw us and we all had bright orange flags. I think some boaters just dont pay attention just like some people on the road. 

I remember someone on here mentioning that the first thing he notices of a kayaker is the paddles. I think a brightly colored paddle makes a big difference plus you can wave it around to get someones attention.


----------

